# USB IDE Adapter is not "recognizeable" by Windows



## latinodancer15 (Jul 23, 2005)

I purchased this USB 2.0 IDE Adapter, http://www.emtcompany.com/products/adapters/usbide-usb-to-ide-adapter-cable.htm, a couple of days ago, and I finally received it today. I need this to extract files from two old hard drives. 

Now, I follow instructions, and then when I connect this to ALL of my desktop's and laptop's USB slots, I get a message that saying that the USB device is not recognized. 

When I stick the USB in the slot, it makes that noise that tells me that it's "plugged," but after 20 seconds, it "unplugs" itself for both my laptop and desktop.

What can I do to fix this?

I apologize for the lack of common computer sense I have, I just don't know where to start, also if I placed this in the wrong category of the forum. 

Thanks in advance for anybody's help!


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Did you connect the power cable to the hd....it cannot run off of the ide/usb adaptor alone...try using the molex connector from the computer psu rather than the power supply that came with the adaptor, it seems a bit weak to power a 3.5" drive imho


----------



## latinodancer15 (Jul 23, 2005)

twajetmech said:


> Did you connect the power cable to the hd....it cannot run off of the ide/usb adaptor alone...try using the molex connector from the computer psu rather than the power supply that came with the adaptor, it seems a bit weak to power a 3.5" drive imho



Yes, I did connect the power cable. It turns on, and I hear the hard drive running. 

What's the molex connector?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

the molex connector is the 4 pin connector off the psu cable that normally attaches to the hdd....it will supply the drive with more power than the little adaptor's power brick will


----------



## latinodancer15 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm afraid I don't have that. Does it matter if the Hard drive is actually on? I hear a noise, and it gets warm also.


----------



## latinodancer15 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry for the double post, but how do you make sure if the Hard Drive is under "master mode?"


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

You'll find molex connectors on your desktop computer (they all have molex connectors for other devices like the cdrom) but not on the laptop....for the hdd to be master the jumper on the back of the drive need to be set to master and the hdd installed on the far end of the ide cable....you'll find where to place the jumper printed or stamped somewhere on the hdd itself or on the mfg's website. The reason I say to use the molex power connector on the desktop psu in conjunction with the ide/usb adaptor is that the powerbrick that came with the adaptor only supplies 500ma....just about enough to power a 2.5" hdd but not enough to power a 3.5" drive properly


----------



## latinodancer15 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, that would mean I would have to open the cover of my computer. Something I want to avoid...

My computer just tells me, "New Hardware Found." "USB TO IDE"

Then afterwards another message comes out saying, "A problem occurred during hardware installation. Your new hardware might not work properly."

A typical USB problem.

I checked to see if there was something wrong with my USBs, so I went to Device Manager, and there was nothing wrong. So then I checked to see if it was a driver problem, but it wasn't because the directions tell me that XP users don't need any drivers.

The computer makes that noise indicating that the USB is connected but 20 seconds later, it unplugs itself...

I just want to avoid opening my desktop because I'm worried that I may mess something up.

Edit: http://www.sabrent.com/products/index.htm

This is the one I purchased, just like I said before. But this one tells you the actual manufacturer.

It's under "USB 2.0 Products."


----------



## latinodancer15 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

If the device came with a driver cd try looking on it for instructions....you may have to place the jumper on the drive in a particular position, other than that the only thing else would be to open the case and use one of the unused molex connectors......if you do have to do that just be sure to power down the computer before making any connections or removing any and don't touch the pcb of the hdd or pins with bare hands....take all esd precautions


----------



## latinodancer15 (Jul 23, 2005)

Okay. Thanks a lot!


----------



## latinodancer15 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've been looking around the forum, and I'm seeing the maybe BIOS has something to do with this.

Can this be the case?


----------



## ceri sheeran (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

This willl not be a BIOS issue.

You need to set the jumpers on the external hard drives to Master. Not cable select slave or any other setting.

The USB IDE adapter should also come with a power connect to fit the hard drive power Molex socket. The adapter I have also has a small lead from the molex connector which plugs into and then powers the USB 2 to IDE adapter itself.

hth

Ceri


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Ceri...you are correct that its not a bios issue, however the adaptor did come with a powerbrick that only supplies 500ma of power....not enough to operate a 3.5" drive imho


----------



## latinodancer15 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, I tried your suggestion hooking up my hard drives to the molex connector, and it did not work...the computer "found" the device by making that "ding, ding" sound. And then, 20 seconds later, it "unplugs" itself.

Maybe another suggestion?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I remember a while back (like a year or so) that some of theose adaptors were faulty) see if you can return it for a new one....try looking at:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812232002
or an enclosure like:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817145133


----------



## latinodancer15 (Jul 23, 2005)

Okay, thanks SO much for your patience. I returned the USB IDE Adapter. I made the purchase for the first one you suggested. If did doesn't work, then I'll be back and post the progress. Thanks for your patience.:grin:


----------



## latinodancer15 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah, I received the NewEgg one today, and one of my hard drives DOES work. :grin:

However, on the other one, it's missing a one of the pins...

Is that fixable?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Congrats ! By pins do you mean the jumper on the back of the hdd that selects master/slave....if so yes, you can get a replacement jumper at any computer shop for next to nothing


----------



## latinodancer15 (Jul 23, 2005)

No, not those pins. I'm talking about the 2 row pins. They're next to them. I don't know what to call them...I found that it wasn't missing one of the pins, but it's stuck to the bottom. So I had to use some pliers to take it out. Now, it's loose.

BUt yeah, I was stupid and I didn't copy the information from the working hard drive, and now I can't get THAT hard drive to work. :normal: The hard drive just doesn't turn on anymore.

I'm guessing this may be a hard drive problem now.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

A bent pin on the ide connector is not good, and normally you can only bend them once before they break. That is probably why the hdd does not work....if you need the data off of the drive you will more than likely have to send it in to a data service to have it recovered (expensive, though they do give you a new drive with your old data on it as part of the price) http://www.essdatarecovery.com/pricing.asp
or take it to a good computer shop and have them solder on a new connector (less expensive)


----------

